# Words of wisdom from Mase, from a dated archive.



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

http://ww3.sportsline.com/b/page/pressbox/windermani111095.htm 



> Knicks forward Anthony Mason (photo) last week issued a warning to New York fans that a certain amount of patience will be required as the team adjusts to new coach Don Nelson. "It's annoying to get booed because we've never been a team not to give 100 percent," Mason said. "We give them one or two games where we don't play well, especially in the middle of a learning process, and we get booed. People here are knowledgeable, but they're quick to judge."


Feel free to apply that to whatever you want, silly judgemental New Yorkers.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

good advice,but this is a much different situation...we dont have the luxury of time.....isiah did not make that trade to miss the playoffs and dolan did not lock himself into cap hell to not generate playoff revenue...this team better gel fast


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> Feel free to apply that to whatever you want, silly judgemental New Yorkers.


I don't know where you're from but around here the term silly sounds pretty judgemental of itself, so I'll assume your being self mocking.

We may be silly but at least we're not afraid to offer judgements when asked, even if they're noncommital. But few New Yorkers would nitpick other's posts all day long then disapear when asked direct questions. So rather than just being coy or argumentative why don't you state an opinion.

Do you think a coaching change could do this team some good (assuming a coach of equal or better quality as Chaney)?

Do you think this team plays with anywhere near the consistent effort of Mason's and Pat Riley's Knicks?

Do you like the Marbury trade?


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Yeah, it would behoove us to make the playoffs, just so the trade we made doesn't bite us TOO hard. If the Knicks miis the playoffs, get in the lottery, get decent draft position, just too see Phx make the pick, will make me sick to the stomach. Isiah must really think we can make the playoffs. You don't make a trade like that to still be in the lottery. I wish sometimes we were more pateint, but some people would say we were under Layden. I think Layden's ultimate downfall, was that he was so secretive. Instead of being honest with us, and laying down what his vision for our team, he always played it close to the vest, while stockpiling undersized PFs. The undersized PF's he stockpiled he would then use to try to lure a teams' best player with (i.e.) I'll give you Weatherspoon and Harrington for Tracy Mcgrady. In his mind I guess this would be a trade to good to pass up.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> Knicks forward Anthony Mason last week issued a warning to New York fans that a certain amount of patience will be required as the team adjusts to new coach Don Nelson.


BTW, I find it pretty ironic that you'd pull such a quote from the days of Don Nelson to make a case for patience. Nelson was a horrible fit for NY. The players hated him and got him booted before he could finish one season in spite of a winning record.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Judgemental New Yorkers????Just out of curiousity,WTF did you expect to find on a NY Knick baketball forum site???


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I'm sure Rashidi is joking people -- no need to take that comment seriously.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

And while you are avoiding those questions,How would you improve the Knicks??or are you content with the team as is


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

if its me i try to work a rasheed deal.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

HAHAHAHA...

You guys are too easy...


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

For a guy as opinionated as yourself I've never seen anyone dodge a request to offer their views as much as you. You're such a sniper. Why don't you just come into the open and answer the questions and get it off your chest. You'll feel better. There's no right or wrong answers here.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Oak,some peole just like to manipulate stats without taking a stance,so that way they cant be second guessed......

The guy was a staunch supporter of layden,eisly and was VERY optomistic on the Knicks from day one..that was the last time he came into the open.....

Now he just likes to flip flop and throw out meaningless stats...


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> For a guy as opinionated as yourself I've never seen anyone dodge a request to offer their views as much as you


Like when?

I answer all questions directed toward me. You and your boyfriend just have a tough time reading between the lines.



> There's no right or wrong answers here.


Tell that to your boyfriend.



> The guy was a staunch supporter of layden,eisly and was VERY optomistic on the Knicks from day one..that was the last time he came into the open.....


You have a habit of doing this.

1. Knick news happens.

2. Rashidi posts his views on what just happened.

3. You ask me what stance I am taking.

4. You call me a flip floppy coward because you didn't figure out that my stance is listed in #2 if you look hard enough.

Most recent example... I give a whole spiel on why Rasheed Wallace is not that much better than Keith Van Horn, and you ask if I'm in favor of a trade or not. Shouldn't it be obvious? I guess I need to dumb down my posts a bit for the benefit of our reading audiance.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> Like when?
> 
> I answer all questions directed toward me. You and your boyfriend just have a tough time reading between the lines.


Jeez Rashidi, just scroll back up the thread. Not like they are the most significant questions in the world, but these just happen to be the most current you didn't answer.



> Do you think a coaching change could do this team some good (assuming a coach of equal or better quality as Chaney)?
> 
> Do you think this team plays with anywhere near the consistent effort of Mason's and Pat Riley's Knicks?
> 
> Do you like the Marbury trade?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Rashidi,Oak is incorrect by saying there are no WRONG answers here...

A blind man can evaluate talent is??????????? WRONG
Upper body strength is useless for basketball is???WRONG


LOL....i assume you mean me when you say oak and his boyfriend cant read between the lines..I cant speak for anyone else,but you are the only poster where you have to consistently read between the lines,due to sarcasm,or just the inabilty to simply state your position..

You do realise there is a big difference between telling someone upper body strength is useless in a contact sport and that you wouldnt trade van Horn for Rasheed...Plenty of people feel exactly as you,they just simply state it

try it sometime,you mat be suprised at the outcome:no:


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

BTW isnt "words of wisdom from mase" an oxymoron?


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> I cant speak for anyone else,but you are the only poster where you have to consistently read between the lines,due to sarcasm,or just the inabilty to simply state your position.


Aw. Pity.



> You do realise there is a big difference between telling someone upper body strength is useless in a contact sport and that you wouldnt trade van Horn for Rasheed...Plenty of people feel exactly as you,they just simply state it


Ok, so if I say

"Kobe Bryant is better than Tracy McGrady and Michael Jordan combined!"

Do I have to state that I want the Knicks to get Kobe Bryant? Do I have to assume that you are not smart enough to put two and two together?


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rashidi, can you chill with sarcasm and attitude a bit. The "your boyfriend" comments to son of Oakley are uncalled for. A little more straightforwardness and less sarcasm would be appreciated. You're an asset to this forum but you are causing a bit of testiness here. sure, we are not going to agree on everything but it does not mean we have to be nasty and condescending during the debates here.. and just because someone is better than another it doesnt mean someone would want us to make a trade for them. for instance, I think Kobe is slightly better than Marbury but in fact, I think Steph is better for this team. I think you like to keep everyone guessing your opinions and calling them stupid if they dont get where you are coming from. I dont think this style of posting is conducive to a good and constructive way to debate and talk about our Knicks. Just tone it down a lil bit please. Thanks.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

its not what you say, its how you say it.....


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Rashidi, can you chill with sarcasm and attitude a bit. The "your boyfriend" comments to son of Oakley are uncalled for. A little more straightforwardness and less sarcasm would be appreciated.


Only if you keep them from stalking me.

How many other posters mention me directly in their posts? And with such frequency? They compliment each other daily and attempt to double team me at every turn.

It's giving me the willies.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

the "boyfriend" line is not the issue...the sarcasm is out of control and if one asks a simple question you always respond with a very condescending smart asss reply...and you are often argumentative just for the sake of it..

You have done it numerous times and if you notice there are topics "Rashidi wong again" and i didny initiate it..you just bring out the best in people

so it really up to you.....


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Rashidi,

Just because you're paranoid doesn't mean they aren't out to get you...

I'm not out to get you bro, I like your posts and respect your opinion. Your argumentative style drives much of this board. And many of your posts are five star. But I find your sarcasm and your sniping antagonistic. Often you seem to position youself high on the perch of knowledge where you can talk down to people.

Other times someone will make a large point to which you will pick at some tiny facet. After getting lost in the details they'll come back and wonder what your implication was to the larger point and you will be dodgy and evasive. You expect they should deduce what you are implying, as they should know, if... they filter it through the Rashidi decoder ring. Mostly I think you do it to be slick. Nobody can come back and quote a statement thay may turn out to be wrong, because you never really said it.

Furthermore, I don't think I've ever posted an opinion you didn't counter. Which is great, I invite it, that's why we're here. But I don't think you of all people should feel sorry for yourself.

There have really only been two scenarios where I feel I may have crossed some sort of line with you:

1) the argument over Layden a week or two ago. I felt I got nasty. I publicly appologized in the same thread.

2) these last few days I've been chasing you across threads, asking you 5 times if you like the Marbury trade. You've yet to give a straight answer, but you keep saying you did. Should I care what you think? Probably not, my fault.

I'm sorry if you feel mistreated, but if you are going to pontificate all over the place with your own brand of provocation and condescension, sometimes it may just come back to bite you.


----------

